# Heartbroken--Leukemia



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I have felt so blessed that I hadn't needed to post in this forum before. I am no longer so fortunate. 
Blood tests show that my five year old girl Eden is probably suffering from Leukemia. I am totally heart broken...
Eden is my special girl, she is full of piss and vinegar & always keeps me on my toes. She is Gemma's dam and my puppy Cheers' grand dam. In five short years she has given me so much. Her sire was the great Mulder who was also very special to me, I see Mulder in her everyday. 
We will be going to Angell Memorial early next week for our consultation and will pursue treatment accordingly. 
I am very thankful to our wonderful vet Mike Lappin & to all those who have reached out already.
Please keep my princess Eden in your thoughts.









Eden at 2 years









Eden at 5 1/2 years


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about beautiful Eden.....she is so young.

Will definitely keep Eden in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Eden and you and I hope the specialists can give you some good information about the prognosis and any possible treatments. Eden is beautiful. It's not fair that cancer is striking our breed and striking at such young ages.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that your lovely Eden can be successfully treated for the cancer and will go on to live a long, healthy life. My condolences on the great worry on your shoulders right now....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Eden's dx; she is gorgeous and it sounds like she is in the very best of hands. She will be held n my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eden*

I am so very sorry to hear about Eden, but she and you will be in my prayers.
Please keep us all updated - we all care.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet Eden.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Keeping Eden and your family in our prayers. She is sooooo georgous. May you gain more time with treatment as she is far to young for this terrible disease to take.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I will keep you and Eden in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted after your appointment on Monday.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thank you all very much. Please continue to pray for us. I will update you as we learn more. If anyone has any advise, please feel free to offer it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Praying hard for your beautiful Eden. It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...Eden is Tess' halfsister, she is also a Mulder daughter...I will keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my heart aches for you....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for your girl. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Me and my crew will keep you and beautiful Eden in our thoughts as you two fight this evil demon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl, best wishes...


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

No tips here, what a nightmare. She is way to young.
My Bogart turned 6 in July his Mom died at the same age and it scares the crap out of me. His Grandmother lived to be 12 years old so I hope this will skip a generation. Cancer just sucks anyway it comes.
Best wishes.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Eden is so beautiful. My thoughts and prayers for her and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipstone*

I am so sorry about Eden. What made you take her to the vet?


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry about Eden. What made you take her to the vet?


I brought her to the vet because she had been "off" for a couple days. She refused her breakfast one morning last week & she had been panting and drinking excessively. I went to Vermont to the GMGRC Specialties Friday-Sunday & when I came home, I could tell the panting was significantly worse. She started being very sluggish on Monday, but was eating and seemed in good spirits. I also noticed a significant decline in her oral health...for a dog that has always had pearly whites, she had developed gingivitis, very pale gums, and bad breath. Wednesday morning her temp was 104 and we went to see Doc right away. 

We are also going to try a holistic approach. We will hopefully be starting Reiki soon and I had a friend reccomend "Essiac tea"... you can read more about it here ESSIAC Products - The Original ESSIAC Formula


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so sorry you are losing your beautiful Eden so young. Sadly, I can completely relate. It is so, so heartbreaking. Prayers to both of you. [email protected] cancer!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie's breath was one of the things that tipped us off too. It was awful.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so so sorry. Sophie's mom does know this feeling all to well. I lost my General who just turned 7. They should be with us until 15! I fought for both my pups, but wanted to make sure they were not in pain. Prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. Five is much too young to love a dog. This is honestly the first time I have known of a Golden with leukemia, so very very sorry for you.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

chipstone said:


> I brought her to the vet because she had been "off" for a couple days. She refused her breakfast one morning last week & she had been panting and drinking excessively. I went to Vermont to the GMGRC Specialties Friday-Sunday & when I came home, I could tell the panting was significantly worse. She started being very sluggish on Monday, but was eating and seemed in good spirits. I also noticed a significant decline in her oral health...for a dog that has always had pearly whites, she had developed gingivitis, very pale gums, and bad breath. Wednesday morning her temp was 104 and we went to see Doc right away.
> 
> We are also going to try a holistic approach. We will hopefully be starting Reiki soon and I had a friend reccomend "Essiac tea"... you can read more about it here ESSIAC Products - The Original ESSIAC Formula


You are definitely going the right route, you can also check into this product also Immunocal


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry...


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thank you all. Eden started on the essiac tea vegicaps tonight. Tomorrow morning she will start Reiki with my good friend Martha Callaghan of Christie golden retrievers (most of you old timers will know Martha).
I will let you know how she responds to the Reiki tomorrow afternoon. I will probably also look into doing acupuncture with her as well.
Please continue to keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

chipstone said:


> Thank you all. Eden started on the essiac tea vegicaps tonight. Tomorrow morning she will start Reiki with my good friend Martha Callaghan of Christie golden retrievers (most of you old timers will know Martha).
> I will let you know how she responds to the Reiki tomorrow afternoon. I will probably also look into doing acupuncture with her as well.
> Please continue to keep us in your prayers.


Just wanted you to see this post by another forum member about Essiac Tea possibly being ineffective/dangerous:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/104092-essiac-4-herb-8-herb.html#post1543967

Thinking of you both.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I rushed Eden to Angell this afternoon because I noticed that she was hemorrhaging. It's confirmed that she has acute leukemia. I am totally devastated and can barely keep it together. With chemo, she will have a few months of quality life. I will be visiting her tomorrow and taking her home on Monday. Please pray for my girl. She is so special to me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and Eden will be in our thoughts in the painful days to come. Please keep us posted on how she is holding up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am SO SORRY!! Too many here know the pain.
Continue to make everyday the best you can for her as there will be far too many tomorrows to cry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this about Eden. Try to be positive and strong for your sweet girl. Healing thoughts and prayers are going your way. I will light a candle for your girl to feel better.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers for you and Eden. I'm so sorry, I have been through this and it isn't easy.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Eden. How is she?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I am so sorry you and Eden have to go through the battle with cancer. Such a horrible dx for such great dogs. Not fair that Eden is so young. Enjoy every minute...extra hugs and kisses!!! I will keep you and Eden in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you were able to bring her home.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, this is so sad. I will be praying for Eden!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Eden. What a beautiful lady you are xxxxx


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread made me cry. I didnt see it before, and it is heartaching. So very sorry. . .


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

We are soooo sorry to hear about Eden. She's a beautiful Golden girl. We will keep both of you in our thoughts and send out positive vibes for Eden.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry this is happening to your beautiful Eden. Sending our prayers and well wishes.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thank you all for continuing to think of us. Eden was admitted to the CCU on Saturday at Angell...they ran a CBC and the results weren't great, all her counts were really off. Without chemo, I would only have a couple more weeks (at most) with my girl...with chemo, I could potentially have several month. However, with the chemo, we ran the risk of her having a fatal reaction because her tumor burden was so high. I opted to go for the chemo and a blood transfusion. I am so thankful that I did. They did one round of chemo Saturday with the transfusion and a second round of chemo on Sunday. Her vet was extremely impressed with how she responded to the first treatment and let me take her home on Sunday (we were anticipating Tuesday). She is doing great...happy, playful, and goofy. Yesterday was a tough day as the effects of chemo made her lethargic and lose her appetite, however she bounced back today and is doing great. On Tuesday, we met with the oncologist and ran another CBC, her numbers have improved drastically. We will be going back every Tuesday for 8 weeks and then every other for 16 weeks for her chemo. Please continue to pray for my girl, I will post pictures later!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

chipstone said:


> Thank you all for continuing to think of us. Eden was admitted to the CCU on Saturday at Angell...they ran a CBC and the results weren't great, all her counts were really off. Without chemo, I would only have a couple more weeks (at most) with my girl...with chemo, I could potentially have several month. However, with the chemo, we ran the risk of her having a fatal reaction because her tumor burden was so high. I opted to go for the chemo and a blood transfusion. I am so thankful that I did. They did one round of chemo Saturday with the transfusion and a second round of chemo on Sunday. Her vet was extremely impressed with how she responded to the first treatment and let me take her home on Sunday (we were anticipating Tuesday). She is doing great...happy, playful, and goofy. Yesterday was a tough day as the effects of chemo made her lethargic and lose her appetite, however she bounced back today and is doing great. On Tuesday, we met with the oncologist and ran another CBC, her numbers have improved drastically. We will be going back every Tuesday for 8 weeks and then every other for 16 weeks for her chemo. Please continue to pray for my girl, I will post pictures later!


Thats great news, enjoy her and love her for as long as you have her. I know how painfull it is.

Regards Mike


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Will be thinking of you all and hoping that things continue to improve with each treatment.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that I'm just coming to this thread. My thoughts are totally with you and Eden, and I hope she continues to do well. Chemo isn't easy, but our Paul did so well and we ended up having him around for 2 more wonderful, fun years. Stay positive and always come here for support.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Positive news and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Will continue to pray Eden keeps responding so well with treatment. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this news. Praying for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your sweet Eden to have good response to the treatment. I wish for her to have a lots of good days. Hugs to Eden.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's good news! I hope she continues to respond well to the chemotherapy so you can enjoy each other for a long time. 

Our Barkley really did well with the chemo drugs and never had an adverse reaction. Those months we had with him were so blessed. It was worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm soooo happy to hear the good news. I hope she continues to respond well to the chemo so that you can enjoy many many more happy days together!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about your sweet girl and praying for her. Hope she has good days only.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Eden is responding well to chemo. I will continue to keep her and your family in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart and thoughts go out to you.......wishing you many more great memory makers with Eden....she is beautiful! Belly rubs from my crew!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just reading this thread, so sorry for what you are going through...I can't imagine but glad to hear the first treatment went well! Well wishes to Eden!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope Eden is doing well today!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this news. Prayers and thoughts for you and all of her people.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Again, thank you all for your well wishes. Eden is doing well...happy, hungry, & playful. We went back to Angell on Tuesday for another CBC & Chemo...well most of her counts had really improved significantly, except for her neutrophil count which was very low. We did not proceed with chemo on Tuesday in case that is what caused her count to be so low. We went back for another CBC today and I'm just awaiting results. Her neutrophil count was better on the initial report but the pathologist wanted to double check for himself before we proceeded with anything. I'm just waiting to hear back from them tonight, however I would imagine I will be giving her the chemo pills tonight.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just checking in on Eden and you. Hope all is going ok.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of your sweet girl and praying. I hope she is doing ok.


----------

